# Sblocks not showing up



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

I've tried to open (sblock) (/sblock) but this evening they won't open for me. It appears a few other users in the PbP section have had the same issue.


Edit: Weird thing I noticed. The posts from this morning show up fine when I open the block. The ones from this evening won't open... odd

[sblock=OOC]
Test?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I just checked some of the sblocks in a PbP I am in and they all the ones I checked seemed to work.  I'm using Chrome for my browser and did not test with other browsers.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm running Firefox 3.6.8, still not showing up


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'm running Firefox 3.6.8, still not showing up




I tried in Firefox 3.6.6 and they were working for me.  I am downloading the 3.6.8 update now (it has been awhile since I opened Firefox).

Have you installed anything like NoScript recently?


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 16, 2010)

That SBLOCK upthread didn't work for me, either.  I'm using Chrome.

Here's a different test:
[sblock]Test[/sblock]

Nope, that one doesn't open for me either (at least, it didn't work in the preview).

[sblock]This is a longer test, something with a bit more text it in.  The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.[/sblock]

Neither did that.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Edit: Weird thing I noticed. The posts from this morning show up fine when I open the block. The ones from this evening won't open... odd
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Test? [/sblock]




Yep - looks to be the same thing.  HolyMan tagged a thread with one of the problem spoilers:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5282927-post298.html

And it doesn't open for me in either Chrome or FireFox 3.6.8.  And your test one above doesn't work for me either.

I wonder if the tagging feature being re-enabled broke it?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> That SBLOCK upthread didn't work for me, either.  I'm using Chrome.
> 
> Here's a different test:
> [sblock]Test[/sblock]
> ...




None of these work for me either in Firefox 3.6.8 or Chrome.  So it looks like just sblocks created this evening (eastern time).


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2010)

I was looking at a PBP thread for my SWSE game (that I'd let lie stalled for about a month), and couldn't open any of the sblocks in FF3.6.8. They did open in IE8.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know if it's a FF/IE thing; I tried some in PbP myself and they opened fine in Firefox.  However, the ones in this thread won't open.  Did something change recently in the code, like new add-ons?


----------



## Nebten (Aug 16, 2010)

I have IE8, all updated on Vista and I'm not getting sblock's to open from this morning. I also noticed that if you click "New Reply" all the sblocks from previous days won't open either.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> That SBLOCK upthread didn't work for me, either.  I'm using Chrome.
> 
> Here's a different test:
> [sblock]Test[/sblock]
> ...



Same here


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 16, 2010)

The sblocks in drothgery and Walking Dad's signatures work fine for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

For me too. I first thought it had something to do with sblocks containing links, but it is something else...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'm running Firefox 3.6.8, still not showing up




I'm running too under Firefox 3.6.8, and none of the SBLOCK works, except the ones in the signature of people.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 16, 2010)

Also using IE, the only sblocks in this thread that I can see are the ones in peoples' sigs also.


----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2010)

When were those signature sblocks made?


----------



## Otakkun (Aug 16, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Also using IE, the only sblocks in this thread that I can see are the ones in peoples' sigs also.




Same problem here.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2010)

darjr said:


> When were those signature sblocks made?




Long time ago for me.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems that old ones still work, mostly. I edited an older post today and the sblock stopped working, but was fine before. This is in IE and FF for me.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2010)

We know about the problem, guys.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the update Morrus.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad to hear the powers that be are aware of it. It is very frustrating. It doesn't seem to be browser or OS dependent as I've experienced it under several configurations (all windows based but three different flavors). 

As someone pointed out in another thread if you 'quote' a post you can read what in the sblock before you post or back up.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 16, 2010)

I think this is just a new feature to prevent people from accidently clicking on an sblock and reading the spoiler.  It is all for our protection.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Now the old sblocks also stopped working... hope the problem will be solved soon.

Edit: Thanks to Plane Sailing. I will no longer clutter this thread. I wish you all soon success.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 17, 2010)

We now know what the problem is, and we are working on why the problem is (i.e. what is causing malformed code)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

using chrome and none of them work for me  at least not in this thread.


----------



## darjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Please retry those sblocks.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2010)

Back to normal! Thanks to anyone who have worked on the problem.

[SBLOCK=Cheer!][/SBLOCK]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2010)

darjr said:


> Please retry those sblocks.




Works for me in Chrome.  Thanks!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 17, 2010)

Much as I appreciate xp for keeping you informed, darjr is the one who deserves the xp for actually fixing it!

Thanks


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks to all involved!


----------



## jonesy (Aug 17, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Works for me in Chrome.  Thanks!



And for me in Opera.


----------



## darjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Much as I appreciate xp for keeping you informed, darjr is the one who deserves the xp for actually fixing it!
> 
> Thanks




Thanks! Just trying to do my part.

And I'm a sucker for 'secret' knowledge.


----------



## darjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Much as I appreciate xp for keeping you informed, darjr is the one who deserves the xp for actually fixing it!
> 
> Thanks




Actually you did find it. All I did was apply a fix.


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 18, 2010)

What was the problem, out of curiosity?


----------

